# Computer speakers to car speakers?



## 50dollasentra (Jan 11, 2004)

Yo i know this has nuttin to do with my nissan but i wanna know if i can wire some 6x9's to my computer by chance.


----------



## Ihasn (Jun 2, 2004)

as long as you make sure you wire it correctly speakers are speakers you should be fine. but honestly go out and get the Creative 5.1 80 bucks and hella good


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

I bought an amplified set of CA computer speaker's w/sub and wired a 10" to the sub output instead and it pound's. Put te box in behind the chair facing the corner of a wall and i've had no problem's.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I hope your not gonna just hook it straight into the computer, cuz the amp on the sound card isn't gonna power those very well, I've hooked up mine using a reciever I had laying around and some spare bookshelf speakers, sounds pretty good.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

50dollasentra said:


> Yo i know this has nuttin to do with my nissan but i wanna know if i can wire some 6x9's to my computer by chance.


Yes, but you need an amp and an enclosure for the speakers.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I think it would cost too much to do and too bulky, it would prolly sound like crap too. and you would need a good deal of adaptors to convert it from a 1/8 stereo plug to some sort of stereo amp to a set of car speakers in a box.

Go to best buy and get a 3-5 piece computer speaker system from Creative or Altec Lansing, or Boston Accoustics, etc for less than the cost of a decient pair of 6x9s.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I think it would cost too much to do and too bulky, it would prolly sound like crap too. and you would need a good deal of adaptors to convert it from a 1/8 stereo plug to some sort of stereo amp to a set of car speakers in a box.
> 
> Go to best buy and get a 3-5 piece computer speaker system from Creative or Altec Lansing, or Boston Accoustics, etc for less than the cost of a decient pair of 6x9s.



Don't know how many adaptors you think you would need...1 to convert to 1/8 stereo to a pair of rcas, those go to the amp, and the amp has speaker outputs that go to the speakers....

Anyway, if you pulled it off it would sound much better than an equivalently priced HT system, this I promise you. Prefab HT systems are a waste of money, do you really know how much of that money you spend goes towards the actual speakers? I'd say right around 10%, this means for a set of $500 towers, maybe, MAYBE $50 at the very most will go towards the drivers themselves. All the rest goes to the cabinets (mostly the finish) and the brand name.

It seems you're starting to delve into DIY home theater, which can be very very rewarding. I suggest you start off with an actual kit though instead of trying to ghetto rig some car speakers. If you already have the speakers then go for it, and I'll help you out with some enclosures for them if you want, but if not there are a lot of kits out there that you can get. Basically you pay for the raw drivers and crossovers, then you build the cabinets yourself. A set of $100 DIY towers can easily rival a set of $500 prefabs, while $300 DIY speakers can compete with $2000 prefabs, even ones from high end companies like klipsch. If you aren't handy with wood though it may be a little challenging, especially getting the finish to look presentable in a home.


----------



## Ihasn (Jun 2, 2004)

99 is right like a said before get the Creative 5.1...i have them and they sound great 80 bucks at the most


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i have cambridge 4.1 and they are hella nice .. my wife has a creative 2.1 and it bumps still pretty damn good.. i got mine for 60 something and her like 30 something ..

save the extra hard work and just get the creative or cambridge


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> Don't know how many adaptors you think you would need...1 to convert to 1/8 stereo to a pair of rcas, those go to the amp, and the amp has speaker outputs that go to the speakers....


That's not exactly true, you cannot connect an I-pod directly a car amp that way (I'm pretty sure), you wouldn't want to connect a computer directly to a stereo amp either. In order to have it work, you need something with an AUX imput on it. That means, you would first need a mixer to plug into, then the signal would go to the amp, and finally, the speakers.

Assuming, you buy some real cheap 6x9s and go from garage sale to garage sale looking for an old amp. I see the project starting at $150. A GOOD pair of 6x9s prolly start around $250-300 alone. Like mentioned above, there will be NO bass support since car speakers are tuned for a relatively small enclosed area. There won't be any workable accoustics either, a 3-5 piece computer setup is tuned to be in a fair-sized room, and right in your face to get a full-ranged sound.

Have you considered headphones?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

*That's not exactly true, you cannot connect an I-pod directly a car amp that way (I'm pretty sure)*
Sure you can

*you wouldn't want to connect a computer directly to a stereo amp either. In order to have it work, you need something with an AUX imput on it. That means, you would first need a mixer to plug into, then the signal would go to the amp, and finally, the speakers.*
If he was able to find a standalone amp you would be somewhat right. If the comp was the only thing he was attaching it would be fine though, the comp has 2V preouts just like a 2V headunit, and the low level signal would be sent to the amp which would have a gain control that you could setup just like a car amp. Either way, by amp I meant a simple 2ch receiver, which is a mixer/pre-amp/power-amp all in one. All he would need would be to convert the 1/8" mini plug to rca, and plug that into whichever input he wanted on the receiver. A generic 50x2 receiver can be had very cheap, even brand new.

Anyway, if he didn't have a receiver or amp at all, then it would probably be better to get a simple HTIB like you are suggesting. For very very cheap HT systems those are the easiest way to go. The more you spend the more DIY is a better route, especially when you get up in the $3-500 range, but for <$100 systems it's kind of a waste. I'm just not impressed by the Cambridge, Creative, etc little setups, which is why I never recommend them. Very little power, can't get loud, the sub handles all the midbass, which completely screws up the soundstage when watching movies, and it can't play very low even with the sub. I'd rather either spend very little on some self powered stereo comp speakers like Labtec, or save up and get something worthwhile, but for the price they cost for a whole HT setup I guess those are the best value you can get.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hmmm, well that's news to me, I'd figure the voltages would be off and the music would be accompanied by a strong buzzing.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> Anyway, if he didn't have a receiver or amp at all, then it would probably be better to get a simple HTIB like you are suggesting. For very very cheap HT systems those are the easiest way to go. The more you spend the more DIY is a better route, especially when you get up in the $3-500 range, but for <$100 systems it's kind of a waste. I'm just not impressed by the Cambridge, Creative, etc little setups, which is why I never recommend them. Very little power, can't get loud, the sub handles all the midbass, which completely screws up the soundstage when watching movies, and it can't play very low even with the sub. I'd rather either spend very little on some self powered stereo comp speakers like Labtec, or save up and get something worthwhile, but for the price they cost for a whole HT setup I guess those are the best value you can get.


I don't agree. This is a damn computer setup, not a home theater. You're going to be sitting in front of the screen with each ear < 3ft away from each speaker, not to mention, most sound cards only put out 2 channels of sound.

I had a 3 speaker boston accoustics setup back in 98 that just about knocked the pictures off the wall during game play.

Get ur azz to CompUSA or best buy and find a 3-5 speaker setup MADE FOR COMPUTER GAMING. 

If you want a freaking home theater 5.1 or 7.1 surround-sound setup, you better fucking hook it up TO A HOME THEATER (aka. in your living room, >42" screen, DVD player, couch, etc) not to a computer screen where you're going to be 24" from your moniter.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I don't agree. This is a damn computer setup, not a home theater. You're going to be sitting in front of the screen with each ear < 3ft away from each speaker, not to mention, most sound cards only put out 2 channels of sound.
> 
> I had a 3 speaker boston accoustics setup back in 98 that just about knocked the pictures off the wall during game play.
> 
> ...


I guess no one else watches movies or listens to music on their computer? Am I the only one who uses the sound card for something OTHER than games? Anyway, I wasn't exactly using the best terminology, whenever I said HT I just mean a pair of good bookshelfs, not a full surround sound system (it was a long day at work). From my experience, the sound from all those little 4.1, 2.1, 5.1, whatever setups with the tiny little speakers and sub is just aweful. There are holes in the response everywhere, and the sub is so peaky it makes me want to gag. My roommate has a $150 2.1 stereo computer setup and honestly I enjoy listening to my $15 labtecs MUCH better. Sure they don't have the bass output and can't get quite as loud, but the response is very flat and smooth throughout the entire frequency range, instead of nothing up to ~50hz, then a HUGE peak in the response, then nothing between 100-300hz because the sub drops off and the little tiny sealed "midrange" speakers can't pick up where it left off. It sounds a lot like Bose systems actually. But again, like I said before, if you want a full surround sound system that's probably the best value out there. Even though they don't sound the best, they'll give you surround sound and they're cheap. If you want stereo and not surround, go ahead and get the little 2.1 setup if you want.

All I'm saying is those systems are cheap for a reason, they don't sound good. Sure they're fine for the price, but IMO if you're going to do something do it right the first time. If you built some vented enclosures for those 6x9's and had a receiver or an amp power them, it would sound infinitely better. It might not be as powerful at ~50hz, but the entire response would be much smoother.


----------



## Ihasn (Jun 2, 2004)

http://www.newegg.com/app/viewproductdesc.asp?description=36-116-137&DEPA=1

it can be heard and felt inside and out my entire house right now...$86 buy it now. Perfect sound. Nuf said.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> I guess no one else watches movies or listens to music on their computer? Am I the only one who uses the sound card for something OTHER than games? Anyway, I wasn't exactly using the best terminology, whenever I said HT I just mean a pair of good bookshelfs, not a full surround sound system (it was a long day at work). From my experience, the sound from all those little 4.1, 2.1, 5.1, whatever setups with the tiny little speakers and sub is just aweful. There are holes in the response everywhere, and the sub is so peaky it makes me want to gag. My roommate has a $150 2.1 stereo computer setup and honestly I enjoy listening to my $15 labtecs MUCH better. Sure they don't have the bass output and can't get quite as loud, but the response is very flat and smooth throughout the entire frequency range, instead of nothing up to ~50hz, then a HUGE peak in the response, then nothing between 100-300hz because the sub drops off and the little tiny sealed "midrange" speakers can't pick up where it left off. It sounds a lot like Bose systems actually. But again, like I said before, if you want a full surround sound system that's probably the best value out there. Even though they don't sound the best, they'll give you surround sound and they're cheap. If you want stereo and not surround, go ahead and get the little 2.1 setup if you want.
> 
> All I'm saying is those systems are cheap for a reason, they don't sound good. Sure they're fine for the price, but IMO if you're going to do something do it right the first time. If you built some vented enclosures for those 6x9's and had a receiver or an amp power them, it would sound infinitely better. It might not be as powerful at ~50hz, but the entire response would be much smoother.


I listen to MP3s all the time on my compu. I either use headphones or I hook it up to my 300W shelf system. My bostons used to sound badass, but I don't use them anymore, they're in my garage and I use them to listen when I work on my car. If you want 5.1 Stereo Surround sound, you damn better get a 5.1 surround sound audio card. Oh ya, MP3 music is ALSO in 2 channels....

If you're getting 5.1 surround sound, I recommend a DVD player and a 19+" TV/moniter.

You wanna spend $500 on computer speakers, you're a f*cking idiot. Whooptie doo, staring at a 17" moniter in a chair, watching a DVD in 2 channels of sound, but at least you spent $500 on those speakers. Kinda like buying a $400 video card in a DOS operated computer. 

Anyway, this guy is contemplating putting car speakers into a ghetto-rigged box, I don't think he has any intention of putting in a 5.1 stereo system.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I'm not the one telling him to get a surround sound system man, YOU are. Read through my posts, I'm talking about stereo and a pair of speakers, that means 2. YOU'RE the one telling him to get a 5 channel setup, along with everyone else in this thread. I don't know why you keep attacking me saying "If you want 5.1 Stereo Surround sound, you damn better get a 5.1 surround sound audio card", "MP3 music is ALSO in 2 channels", and " don't think he has any intention of putting in a 5.1 stereo system", I never told him to get a surround sound system on his computer, everything I've said has been about stereo receivers, a pair of bookshelves, etc, YOU'RE the one who's telling him to get a 3-5 speaker system, just like all the rest of the people in here telling him to get a 4.1 or 5.1 setup.

I also never told him to get some $500 speakers, the ONE time I even mentioned "$500" I was just saying they would be comparable to a set of $2000 prefabs. Jesus man it's an example, haven't you ever seen examples used before?

All I'm saying is those little dinky HTIB setups sound bad, and they're cheap for a reason. Every single person in this thread is underestimating how even a _decent_ pair of 6x9s will sound in a properly built box. I personally wouldn't use 6x9s simple because it's hard to find components with 6x9 woofers, they're usually coax which would sound a little iffy unless positioned just right. A pair of 6.5" or 7" components would work just fine though, if you had them already. If you didn't then better could be had for the money by picking individual speakers from partexpress or madisound and having a crossover custom made. This forum is so full of misinformation it makes me sick, comments like "those 6x9s will have no bass output since they're designed to be in a car" have no basis and are just plain stupid. Barely anybody here bases things on fact or real-world experience anymore, everything is heresay and made up shit. Like I've said many times before, if you have a receiver and are comfortable building your own enclosures then go for it, if not then get a pair of little computer speakers or one of those little 2.1 setups that everyone here is throwing at you. 

Fuck it, I'm out


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

50dollasentra said:


> Yo i know this has nuttin to do with my nissan but i wanna know if i can wire some 6x9's to my computer by chance.


Yes you can..But be very careful...
One you start the amplify it very loud, the distortion is very noticeable.
MOdifying the volumes on the computer and the speaker can probably fix this. But it is very hard.

I did this to my laptop, and listened to mp3s in my car. What I did was..
I have a tape player. So I took that CD to tape adapter. And instead used it on my laptop. Thats what I used..

http://www.radioshack.com/product.asp?catalog_name=CTLG&product_id=12-1999

Wiring 6*9's into the computer. You have to make sure impedance on both match to get the good quality(just adjust volume).


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> I'm not the one telling him to get a surround sound system man, YOU are.


I told him Creative, Altec Lansing, Boston, etc. make GOOD computer speakers (2.1 or 5.1) for cheaper than his 6x9 setup and would sound better than his ghetto setup. You're the one that said Creative's setup is crap he should go for a bigger, better system.:



99 SE-L said:


> Go to best buy and get a 3-5 piece computer speaker system from Creative or Altec Lansing, or Boston Accoustics, etc for less than the cost of a decient pair of 6x9s.





SR20dem0n said:


> The more you spend the more DIY is a better route, especially when you get up in the $3-500 range, but for <$100 systems it's kind of a waste. I'm just not impressed by the Cambridge, Creative, etc little setups, which is why I never recommend them.


and I still disagree. For this guy, DIY is NOT the route to go, he's trying to hook car speakers to a computer, what makes you think he's capable of finding and building drivers comparable to a $3-500 accoustic setup?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> and I still disagree. For this guy, DIY is NOT the route to go, he's trying to hook car speakers to a computer, what makes you think he's capable of finding and building drivers comparable to a $3-500 accoustic setup?


I told him I would help him, he doesn't have to do this alone. Either way, he still needs a receiver first (part of the reason why I said DIY is a waste for a sub-$100 system, you can't even really find a good receiver for that). About the min you can spend for a worthwhile DIY system is ~$200 if you start with nothing, at that point it's better than an equivalently priced HTIB system, and the more you go above this point the better choice DIY is. It was only a suggestion, and if he already had the receiver that min amount drops closer to $100. I guarantee you that ANY $100 pair of 6x9 car speakers in some decent vented bookshelves on a decent receiver will be infinitely better than a $100 HTIB setup, the difference is you have to do more research and spend much more of your own time building the enclosures, selecting the components, etc with the DIY route, while you just plug and play with the HTIB. Some people want to spend this extra time to save money and get something better while some people don't, which is why I threw it out there as a suggestion.

Bottom line, in order to do what he wants he needs an amp (receiver) and he needs enclosures for the speakers. If he doesn't have a receiver or if he's not willing to build enclosures then the idea is a bad one, but if he does have a receiver and he is willing to spend some time, then it's a very smart choice, which everyone else is simply ignoring because THEY aren't willing to spend the time on something like that, so they assume that he isn't either.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

but isn't that still overkill? I mean, assuming it comes together neatly, it's still $2-300 in supplies and an assload of work for computer speakers. The most that's ever going to run through these speakers are some MP3s and possibly a few PC games. 

If you're into DVDs I recommend a T E L E V I S I O N and a C O U C H!!!! b/c there's nothing better than watching a DVD in a desk chair, popcorn gettin in the keyboard, frying your eyeballs from staring at a 17" moniter from 1 and a half feet away for a length of 2+ hours. 

I believe the proper placement for a computer sub is...say...touching your feet? My last computer sub doubled as my foot rest. I don't think I need a 300W sub when it's right at my feet and I don't need 75 watt mid/high drivers when each satellite is less than an arm's length away. My speakers jus need to fill the 120 cubic-foot space surrounding me and my computer.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> but isn't that still overkill? I mean, assuming it comes together neatly, it's still $2-300 in supplies and an assload of work for computer speakers. The most that's ever going to run through these speakers are some MP3s and possibly a few PC games.



Can't argue with that, if he's just looking for straight up computer speakers you're right. I tend to assume everyone is like me, and I forget that very very few people actually are

My "computer speaker setup" is a 100x5 (only using 2 channels right now) receiver powering a pair of 4' tall towers that serve as the speakers for my computer, radio, cd player, and dvd player, haha. If he got a nice enough setup he could use it for more than just the computer like I do, but like I said most people aren't like me. He might already have the rest taken care of (which I doubt since he's 15), and if so there would be no point in spending a lot of time on some computer speakers like you said.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

[No message]


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Im a little late but what the hell.
All you need to power your alternate speakers are a power source and a signal.
A headphone->rca cable does the trick for me.








I got one of these hooked up to my PS2/computer/vcr/dvd/tv.
All I have to do is hook the source to my power supply(a jensen 4150) and bam...killer sound. I even got it on a car audio EQ..and I use the one built into the computer.
At one point, I bypassed the caEQ alltogether and sent the siganls through my computer and used alot of eq programs and sent it back out to the amp.


EDIT: Specs on "The Beast "
Its the 1200


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

here you go


----------



## Cuban_B_93_XE (Apr 24, 2003)

The 6x9 magnets will mess up your monitor. The 6x9's magnets arent shielded.


----------

